
Remote Python Engineer - tony_palacio
URGENTLY NEEDED: Remote&#x2F;Home-based Python Developer<p>Company: US Software Development Company Work<p>Employment Type: Full-time  
Working Hours: 9:00AM to 6:00PM Pacific Standard Time Working Days: Mondays to Fridays 
Payout Frequency: Every 16th &amp; 1st of the month via Paypal or Payoneer<p>Our Primary Goal:
Expand global development team to work on interesting projects from all around the world<p>Job duties:
- Build applications using Django, Tornado, and&#x2F;or Flask
- Build RESTful APIs using Django Rest Framework
- Build GraphQL APIs using Graphene<p>Key experience:
- 5+ years of experience working with Python
- 3+ years of experience working with Django
- 3+ years of experience building APIs
- Basic programming fundamentals<p>Bonus Points:
- GraphQL Experience
- CI&#x2F;CD Experience
- Computer Science&#x2F;Engineering or IT Degree<p>If you think you are the best candidate, please submit your application to email: 
tony@superteam.io using the email subject: Python Engineer Application. In your application, please include your:  
- Updated CV  
- Expected hourly rate in USD
- Github repos only (public access) 
- Skype ID (Important as interview will be through Skype)
======
pydeveloper22
Hi... Is this opening still available or has it been filled?

